
Show HN: Dgw generates Golang struct, and simple functions from PostgreSQL - achiku
https://github.com/achiku/dgw
======
kenshaw
Cool. Is there a reason why you didn't think it would be possible to
contribute/extend xo?

~~~
achiku
Hi author of xo! It is really a great library, and many designs of dgw is
inspired by xo! And, yeah, I still think it is possible to contribute/extend
xo, and would love to do it. However, since our project needs composite
primary key/autogenerat key compatible SQL so badly, I created my own repo to
just solve our problems. Plus, it was difficult to unit test xo, since it
doesn't have *_test.go file at the moment.

